# Uno's Progression Thread to Get Better at Roux



## UNO_FASY (Sep 21, 2021)

Got this cracking OH ao50 last night: 
Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-21
avg of 50: 8.87

Time List:
9.29, (10.83), 9.68, 10.25, 8.91, 8.76, 10.29, 9.53, 10.53, 9.15, 8.95, 8.36, 9.07, 8.13, (6.33), 9.29, 10.44, 9.52, (10.59), 9.36, 8.70, (11.11), 8.42, 8.05, 9.56, 7.30, 9.64, 8.14, (6.92), 8.79, 8.73, 8.29, 8.34, 9.96, 9.47, 7.82, 8.84, 8.53, 9.79, (6.70), 8.49, 8.51, 8.28, 8.16, 7.45, 8.39, 8.45, 8.60, 8.16, 7.69

and I thought why not make this as a start of progression thread.
So yeah I'm avging sub 7 2h and sub 10 OH rn.
I hope I can improve way more than this. Currently my goal is just to get sub 9 OH global and low 6 for 2h this year.
I'm not very good with making this kinda threads so I'm sorry if this introduction is a bit unappealing.


(and in case someone didn't know, yes I'm Fahmi)


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 22, 2021)

I had no idea I was talking about you and at the same time talking with you.

You're definitely the best OH solver and I'm always impressed seeing you solve. Your 2H PB is my favorite solve I've seen. I won't be surprised if you reach your goals soon. You've helped a lot in showing how good Roux is for OH. One could even say you have almost _single-handedly_ proved that Roux is possibly the best.


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 22, 2021)

I think you did a great job on that post. Sub 10 OH is pretty darn impressive. Do people get amazed by you often? (Including cubers)


----------



## UNO_FASY (Sep 22, 2021)

CubeRed said:


> I think you did a great job on that post. Sub 10 OH is pretty darn impressive. Do people get amazed by you often? (Including cubers)


I definitely get a lot of compliments, especially about my OH turning.


----------



## UNO_FASY (Sep 22, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> I had no idea I was talking about you and at the same time talking with you.
> 
> You're definitely the best OH solver and I'm always impressed seeing you solve. Your 2H PB is my favorite solve I've seen. I won't be surprised if you reach your goals soon. You've helped a lot in showing how good Roux is for OH. One could even say you have almost _single-handedly_ proved that Roux is the possibly the best.


Thank you for the kind compliment, I'm flattered


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 22, 2021)

UNO_FASY said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-21
> avg of 50: 8.87
> 
> Time List:
> 9.29, (10.83), 9.68, 10.25, 8.91, 8.76, 10.29, 9.53, 10.53, 9.15, 8.95, 8.36, 9.07, 8.13, (6.33), 9.29, 10.44, 9.52, (10.59), 9.36, 8.70, (11.11), 8.42, 8.05, 9.56, 7.30, 9.64, 8.14, (6.92), 8.79, 8.73, 8.29, 8.34, 9.96, 9.47, 7.82, 8.84, 8.53, 9.79, (6.70), 8.49, 8.51, 8.28, 8.16, 7.45, 8.39, 8.45, 8.60, 8.16, 7.69


I have no words to compliment this. :O



UNO_FASY said:


> I'm avging sub 7 2h


Sub 7?? I thought you were averaging low 7 lol(well, my brain always runs on outdated info lmao)


----------



## UNO_FASY (Sep 22, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-22
single: 4.43

Time List:
1. 4.43 U2 R D B2 D2 L U2 B' D' U2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2

4.43 OH PB single

U2 R D B2 D2 L U2 B' D' U2 R2 F R2 F R2 F2 U2 R2 L2 B2

x z' // inspection
f' F' U2' F' // FB (4)
R' U2' R' U' R2 U' r' // SB (7)
F U' R' U' R U F' U2' R' U2 R // CMLL - L Front Commutator
U M U M' U2 M2// LSE

28STM / 4.43sec =6.32TPS

[view at CubeDB.net]( https://www.cubedb.net/solve/105 )

Just got this, my 4th sub 5 OH and I also got 8.98 ao100


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 22, 2021)

cfopers: you suck
uno:


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

UNO_FASY said:


> Generated By csTimer on 2021-09-22
> single: 4.43
> 
> Time List:
> ...


Good job, I think that's a new OH WB. previous one was 4.76 by Ruihang if I'm not wrong


----------



## UNO_FASY (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Good job, I think that's a new OH WB. previous one was 4.76 by Ruihang if I'm not wrong


4.76 is never the wb lol


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 24, 2021)

UNO_FASY said:


> 4.76 is never the wb lol


Then what is the OH WB?


----------



## Cubing Forever (Sep 24, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Then what is the OH WB?


it was a 4.55 by Fahmi himself


----------



## CubeRed (Sep 24, 2021)

Cubing Forever said:


> it was a 4.55 by Fahmi himself


+1 respect


----------



## UNO_FASY (Oct 3, 2021)

Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-03
avg of 5: 6.86

Time List:
1. (5.29) D' R' U2 B2 L R2 D2 F2 L' F2 R2 B2 U L' R2 F D' L2 R' 
2. 5.70 L U D B' D' F2 L U' L2 U2 F2 R' F2 R U2 L D2 L2 D 
3. 7.45 U R2 L' F' B U' R' B L2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 L2 F2 U2 L D 
4. 7.42 D2 B2 L F2 L2 F2 D2 L' D2 L D R' U' L D F D B L F' 
5. (8.95) U' F' D2 R2 U2 F' R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' R2 D' F2 L U' F2 L R' D


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

UNO will get OH WR record in the future for sure.


----------



## CubeRed (Oct 3, 2021)

#teamfahmi 
Yeah I should stop spamming hashtags...


----------



## UNO_FASY (Oct 9, 2021)

2h post this time
Generated By csTimer on 2021-10-09
avg of 50: 6.18


----------



## UNO_FASY (Feb 25, 2022)

OH PB (keyboard tho)
Generated By csTimer+ on 2022-02-25
avg of 50: 7.90

Time List:
7.95, 7.56, 7.77, 7.86, 8.07, 8.01, 7.73, 8.06, 8.57, 7.14, 7.84, 8.33, 8.07, 8.46, 7.34, 8.50, 8.45, 7.24, (9.50), 8.76, 7.27, 7.97, 8.15, 8.33, 7.05, (6.54), 7.74, 7.73, 8.16, 8.36, 6.74, 7.83, 8.75, 8.06, 8.36, (9.47), 6.97, 8.29, 8.24, 7.50, (10.18), 9.11, 7.84, 8.45, 6.90, (6.08), 7.51, 6.78, (6.70), 7.64


----------



## UNO_FASY (Apr 24, 2022)

hah


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 24, 2022)

Yo Fahmi you could definitely break WRs for OH...
The only drawback is competitions aren't opening in Indonesia, right?

Btw I really liked your 2.81 roux WB. It was a really cool solve.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> Yo Fahmi you could definitely break WRs for OH...
> The only drawback is competitions aren't opening in Indonesia, right?


Stating the obvious, aren't we.


----------



## DynaXT (Apr 24, 2022)

Imsoosm said:


> The only drawback is competitions aren't opening in Indonesia, right?



There actually is one coming up in July


----------



## Imsoosm (Apr 24, 2022)

DynaXT said:


> There actually is one coming up in July


Hope to see Fahmi there 
and hope he breaks some WRs


----------

